
Telegram releases it's own blockchain capable of millions of transactions / sec - nicolrx
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoEonnmdXDI&feature=youtu.be
======
anotheryou
source? this is no official channel

edit: "likely a scam":
[https://twitter.com/durov/status/944360557318205440](https://twitter.com/durov/status/944360557318205440)

edit2: or a leak:
[https://www.facebook.com/id77777/posts/10154846872521076?pnr...](https://www.facebook.com/id77777/posts/10154846872521076?pnref=story)

~~~
aaron-lebo
I hope it's fake. Hilariously goofy and a poor man's John Oliver narrating.
Did someone pay money for that?

The parodies on Silicon Valley are better.

~~~
MildlySerious
That sounds a lot like the narrator from Kurzgesagt. Not sure what to make of
that

------
stingraycharles
I fail to understand the actual value-add of this crypto currency. Ok, so we
will have "Grams" that will be integrated into Telegram and their users can
use. Now what? What will I be able to do with it? How will "grams" gain value
over time ? Who will be mining ?

------
zihotki
Even if it's fake and they are not going to release a blockchain they won't
directly tell that. Why? Why stop all this free PR? But it seems to me that
it's unlikely, given that in some countries with a lot of users they are on
shaky grounds due to encryption. Releasing a currency will only lead to more
active blocking

------
xwvvvvwx
Some huge claims. This is just a marketing video. Is there a link with some
real details?

~~~
metmirr
This link can be helpful a bit but it’s not exactly what you need

[https://cointelegraph.com/news/exclusive-telegram-to-
release...](https://cointelegraph.com/news/exclusive-telegram-to-release-
blockchain-platform-native-cryptocurrency)

------
superflyguy
Consider fixing the glaring typo in the title.

------
rabbitonrails
oh my god let me convert all my ETH into TELE

